# Make Yugioh cards of your fursona



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 3, 2021)

I found this website a while back and played around with it. Basically, if you are familiar with the card duel game, you know there are lots of fun possibilities when you have the abilities to make your very own, so I'm dropping a link to the website, and I'd like to see what you all can come up with.


For instance, I hope @Simo doesn't mind if I used a cute example of his sona to make one







Here is the link to make your own below

Yugioh Card Maker


----------



## Arishipshape (Apr 3, 2021)

I’ve never played Yu-Gi-Oh so don’t roast me for how many rules this breaks/how broken it is xD


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 3, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I found this website a while back and played around with it. Basically, if you are familiar with the card duel game, you know there are lots of fun possibilities when you have the abilities to make your very own, so I'm dropping a link to the website, and I'd like to see what you all can come up with.
> 
> 
> For instance, I hope @Simo doesn't mind if I used a cute example of his sona to make one
> ...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 3, 2021)

Arishipshape said:


> View attachment 106481
> 
> I’ve never played Yu-Gi-Oh so don’t roast me for how many rules this breaks/how broken it is xD


Oh mine is totally broken and I know it.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 3, 2021)

I should probably do one myself


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 3, 2021)

I have no idea how to play this game, butt ...


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 3, 2021)

I made one of a previous sona of mine


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 3, 2021)

Its cringe but its mine


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 3, 2021)

Nailed it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 5, 2021)

Broken af. But Pot of Greed!





Also an alternative version which might still be as bad.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

do you have an avalon one?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I should probably do one myself
> 
> View attachment 106484



this implies there is a party parrot card


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> this implies there is a party parrot card


They make up the majority of my deck


----------



## ben909 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> They make up the majority of my deck


Are they magic cards? Or fighters


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 13, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Are they magic cards? Or fighters


Yus, but I am too lazy to make that many cards to show you at the moment X3


----------

